# Looking for Thanksgiving recipe..oyster stuffing



## SueBear (Nov 16, 2007)

I have looked throughout the Internet and nothing seems to help me from what I've seen, it's getting very frustrating. 

My husband and I were talking about his family dinners last night and we discovered after looking at photos, it's oyster stuffing that his grandmother used to make so now I am on a quest to find a recipe for it. 

I have seen quite a few of them however there are a few issues I have. One, we're not stuffing the bird as we are deep frying it because it is a new tradition we both like especially with the different taste. Two, I would prefer to use the pre-cut bread like peppridge farm over purchasing a loaf of bread and letting it sit on my counter for a few days as I have a small amount of room as it is. 

We're finishing the shopping for the turkey feast over the weekend so if someone could please help by supplying me with one of their favorite recipes they have used I would greatly appreciate it. 

Thanks for any input that can be provided


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 16, 2007)

Your two issues don't really have anything to do with needing a recipe.  

1. If you're deep frying a turkey, make the stuffing (dressing) in a pan in the oven.

2. Use the Pepperidge Farm stuffing mix to replace the bread and seasonings in the stuffing recipe and add the oysters to it.


----------



## Dina (Nov 16, 2007)

I saw the oyster stuffing by Emeril Lagasse on the Martha Stewart show this past Tuesday.  Let me go check on the link to post it on here for you.  Enjoy!


----------



## Dina (Nov 16, 2007)

It was Wednesday's show.  Here's the recipe:  Baked Oyster Dressing


----------



## SueBear (Nov 17, 2007)

Dina said:


> It was Wednesday's show.  Here's the recipe:  Baked Oyster Dressing



Thank you Dina! 

I saw a repeat of Food Network tonight from Paula Deen so that gave me some ideas too. I appreciate your help. This is exactly what I'm needing. 

After I'd seen her show, it made me feel a little more relaxed about getting the pre-cut cubes. I appreciate your help.  

Sue


----------

